# Clear serving for strings



## BowStringDepot (Dec 25, 2013)

White halo will turn clear when using the proper tension on the serving jig. 


Hutch


----------



## ky.trophy (Sep 23, 2006)

Get some Clarifier from Deezlin on here and serve it tight.


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

ky.trophy said:


> Get some Clarifier from Deezlin on here and serve it tight.


what is that? and what's it do


----------



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

I've served it as tight as I think safe and the best I've gotten is opaque. I've heard about Deezlin's clarifier and Brownell's product (Liquid Lok or Cam Ez) and perhaps others can say whether that has improved the clarity of white serving applied to be clear.


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

How do I know how tight to serve??


----------



## marc_groleau (Aug 18, 2007)

You don't have to serve too tight. About 5 - 7 pounds on the jig tension is good. Also be sure to serve under 300# of tension. Yes it will be opaque but the colors will show through pretty well. If you put Deezlins clarifier on it will clear up even more. If you put too much tension on the serving you will have separation problems as well as peep twist issues.
It will never be 100% clear. Experiment with some sample pieces to determine what works.


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Thanks Marc!

I've got a beiter. Any way to tell I'm at 5-7lbs?


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

I'm a noob n dumb. Sorry.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

2X_LUNG said:


> Thanks Marc!
> 
> I've got a beiter. Any way to tell I'm at 5-7lbs?


Goto the sports store
and purchase a 5 lb weight.

Attach to your serving...
and see if the 5 lb weight will pull out the serving thread
from your serving jig.


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Duh. Thnx nuts. Lol


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

2X_LUNG said:


> I'm a noob n dumb. Sorry.


2 liter bottle of soda = 4.4 lbs
1 liter bottle of water = 2.2 lbs

Tie the 2 liter bottle of soda and the 1 liter bottle of water
and you now have 6.6 lbs.

Set your tension on the serving tool
so that when you tie the serving around the neck of the 1 liter water bottle
and the 2 liter soda bottle,
the serving just starts to pay out of the serving tool.

IF you can pick up the 2 liter bottle of soda
and the 1 liter bottle of water
OFF THE GROUND,
the serving tool tension is TOO TIGHT.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

2X_LUNG said:


> Duh. Thnx nuts. Lol


This is actually MORE accurate than most digital scales folks are using.


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Thanks so much. You guys are great!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

.014 Halo ( white )


----------



## Mathews4ever (Jan 13, 2007)

Geesh thats good info allen i'm gonna try that I just built a string tonight and laid the serving on really tight probably too tight I thought the tighter the better thought it would fix the seperation problems also I have used the white Halo it does get clear but when you tie the end it is kinda white


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

8 to10lb. works for me. I use a trigger scale.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

hanging a weight to server will give you cheap way to know tension, but its doesnt have to be dead nuts on a certain number, try a few poundages to see how you like it, as you see people use a wide range of serving tensions.

it will come clear if you serve it properly, even back wraps on end


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've had good luck with 4lbs of tension and cam-ez


----------



## marc_groleau (Aug 18, 2007)

Clear serving. 5 pounds of tension while stretching at 300#, .014 Halo.


----------



## marc_groleau (Aug 18, 2007)

Mathews4ever said:


> Geesh thats good info allen i'm gonna try that I just built a string tonight and laid the serving on really tight probably too tight I thought the tighter the better thought it would fix the seperation problems also I have used the white Halo it does get clear but when you tie the end it is kinda white


Practice backserving and finishing that knot. Tied properly, the ends won't be white. If it's white it's a bit loose.


----------



## dustin.konrad (Feb 6, 2014)

It will go on white but serve it very tight and it will turn out clear. I thought the same thing when I saw it too


----------

